# What Are Best Energy Bars For Mountain Biking?



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

KitKats when it is cool.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

SkyAboveDirtBelow said:


> KitKats when it is cool.


You're speaking my language.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Costco nut bars


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Payday bars are pretty good. Plenty of potassium and sodium, and a mix of carbs, fat and protein. They don't melt in the heat.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Snickers


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Everyones body has slightly different needs. You have to find what works for you with trial and error.

Other considerations are what energy you’re looking for... quick vs sustained indicates different bar needs.

There is sadly no universal “Best” bar out there for everyone.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Sometime back in the early 00s I realized that almost all of these taste like sawdust to me. I can stomach gels and in a pinch goos, but mostly I try to eat real food. A cookie, a meat stick, a sandwich, sometimes a snickers or Peanut M&Ms. 

I also do Ok with things like CarboPro which mixes in your drink but isn't sweet.

For me, having some protein and fat in it really helps. Pure sugar or carb treats just don't last long.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Peanut butter & jelly sandwich. Double peanut butter.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Whatever's on sale.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Ogre said:


> Sometime back in the early 00s I realized that almost all of these taste like sawdust to me. I can stomach gels and in a pinch goos, but mostly I try to eat real food. A cookie, a meat stick, a sandwich, sometimes a snickers or Peanut M&Ms.
> 
> I also do Ok with things like CarboPro which mixes in your drink but isn't sweet.
> 
> For me, having some protein and fat in it really helps. Pure sugar or carb treats just don't last long.


LOL!...yes, I'll go with this ^^^. I work at a shop and have for a couple of decades. Over time we've gotten all kinds of overhyped, overpriced "energy magic food" items that were absolutely horrible in taste and sometimes texture. Oddly for some reason back in the old days I liked the gummy, tar-like Powerbars in certain flavors. The texture was horrible, but I liked the taste.

It is true that people are different...gasp!...so tastes are all over the board. Just the regular Nature Valley Peanut granola bars are particularly tasty and effective for me...and not badly priced. I have to like the taste before I'm going to choke down an overpriced piece of cardboard. I don't care how much championship bicycle power it claims to provide...LOL!


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Pop Tarts. Actually no, I've done it a few times after Clif bar fatigue, but they're pretty much all sugar.
McDonalds cheeseburger. Way back in the days when the only "performance" bars were Powerbars. Surprisingly satisfying, cheeseburger better as the cheese acts as adhesive to hold together as it gets mashed in your pack. Local somewhat related fave are Spam Musubi, protein, fat, salt, starch. Bit too greasy for me now tho.
Lately I usually pack a locally made scone and a bunch of light salted almonds. Sometimes a single serving pack of some type of nut butter or peanut butter pack squirreled from the sandwich shop to supplement commercial bar like Clif or Kind bars. I'll sometimes eat the nut butter straight like a gel, I was so sad when GU discontinued their peanut butter, that was my fave gel.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Snickers


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Make your own and dont use any refined sugar. Get long chain carbs and natural sugars and fat in there using oats, nuts, dates, dried fruit ect. That will give you a good slow energy release over hours while the dried fruit will give you a quick zip of energy whilst still requiring some digestion to process meaning you wont be hit with the sugar low.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

MSU Alum said:


> Payday bars are pretty good. Plenty of potassium and sodium, and a mix of carbs, fat and protein. They don't melt in the heat.


100% this. cheap, easy to get, dont melt, easy on the stomach. These, Stinger Waffles and gummy bears are staples.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

I tried some gummies before a ride once; several hours on the trail later, I realized I left my bike at home. Never again.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I make my own with a mixture of natural peanutbutter, 6 grain rolled cereal, raw cashews, dried blueberries and cranberries, raw honey, coconut, chocolate chips, chia seeds and pea protein powder. They give a great combination of both instant energy and time released energy. I keep them in the freezer until I go ride.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Rather than energy bars, I take bananas with me. 
They taste great and give lot's of energy.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OneTrustMan said:


> Rather than energy bars, I take bananas with me.
> They taste great and give lot's of energy.


And they come with their own easy-open, biodegradable wrapper!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's one of my favorites I'd almost forgotten about.

Pick up a burrito on the way to the ride and stuff it into a thermos. Nothing like a nice warm burrito for lunch in the middle of the ride. 

Of course the rest of the day you are slow as hell as your body is trying to digest that monster as you are bouncing down the trail, but man does it taste good.

Other good non-traditional ride fuel: Dim Sum. Those pork buns you can pick up at the Chinese bakery are all star.


----------



## Crayefish (Apr 4, 2021)

The one that you like the taste of most!


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

My medical weed provider has these great apricot crumble bars. I eat one of those and just pedal my a$$ off for hours. So, that's my vote.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Usually just Clif or payday if even that. For hunting trips I make a bagel sandwich, affectionately known as a butthole sandwich in the backcountry hunting world. Bagel of your choice, peanut butter, honey and crispy bacon. Very durable in the pack and last a long time without refrigeration. On multiday backcountry hunts it is lunch. I have done them for all day long rides, but usually overkill for routine stuff.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I like the cliff bar mini's with espresso  Caffeine always helps! used to talk it down but then I was road riding with a girl and she wanted a Starbucks...I wanted to keep going and wrap up. But after some coffee i found I felt much better. Sold ever since.


----------



## AlpineVulpine (Feb 6, 2021)

As mentioned above, Clif and Kind are good choices. I'm also a fan of Rx Bars which are just natural ingredients like egg whites, dates and nuts. And let's not forget the classic snack of fruit leather.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Baloney, American cheese, and mayo on white bread.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Impetus said:


> 100% this. cheap, easy to get, dont melt, easy on the stomach. These, Stinger Waffles and gummy bears are staples.


These are my go too and also my homemade almond, peanuts, sunflower and pumpkin seeds, oats, and local honey all baked into a shape. If I'm going for a 4+ hours ride, I'll also include a PB & Honey sandwich.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Ogre said:


> Here's one of my favorites I'd almost forgotten about.
> 
> Pick up a burrito on the way to the ride and stuff it into a thermos. Nothing like a nice warm burrito for lunch in the middle of the ride.
> 
> ...


I like this. Anything Chinese food is good in my book. Stopping off at the local buffet and then washing it all down with a few mai tais is all I need to be happy.


----------



## mattwsurfer (Aug 24, 2017)

Lately I really like the Natures Bakery Fig Bars available at Costco. Not too sweet and easy to eat.


----------



## tick_magnet (Dec 15, 2016)

Depends. Are you looking for quick energy for a high intensity ride that is 1 to 2 hours at most? Then you want lots of quick digesting carbs with very little fat. Otherwise, it will just sit in your stomach and make you feel like crap. Peanut butter before an XC race for example is a mistake.

But if you are looking at a long day in the saddle at low to moderate intensity, then a bar with a good balance of carbs, fat and protein is the way to go.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Best energy bar for mountain biking existed in the early Aughts called the Torque Bar. It was billed as having its carbs sourced from Jerusalem artichokes, which notably does not cause a glycemic spike. It looked like a turd, but tasted like blueberry-flavored-carb-meal (this is to say that it was alright, definitely better than a Powerbar). Pair it up with some Cytomax and you were good for epics in triple digit heat.

It was slightly expensive, but it was seriously vaunted in SoCal. I'm so bummed that now I'm back MTBing, it's gone.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Depends on the ride: Pepperoni slices, peanut butter sandwich crackers, Payday bar, Rice Krispie Treat, Stroopwaffle, PB&J sandwich, gummy bears, raisins, peanut M&Ms, etc.

I think I still have a 10 year old Chocolate Power Bar in a pack for emergencies. Who remembers the Wild Berry and the Malt Nut Power Bars? Those were dinner between working in the bike shop and the after work ride a few nights a week back in the late 1980's.


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

sgltrak said:


> Depends on the ride: Pepperoni slices, peanut butter sandwich crackers, Payday bar, Rice Krispie Treat, Stroopwaffle, PB&J sandwich, gummy bears, raisins, peanut M&Ms, etc.
> 
> I think I still have a 10 year old Chocolate Power Bar in a pack for emergencies. Who remembers the Wild Berry and the Malt Nut Power Bars? Those were dinner between working in the bike shop and the after work ride a few nights a week back in the late 1980's.


I remember licking a wild berry Power Bar and sticking it to my top tube. All the cool triathlete pros were known to do that. I had bits of bar still stuck on there months later. You would have needed a chisel to get it all off.

Those things were like tempered steel when the temperature dropped. Legend has it special forces troops would use them as bullet proof plates.


----------



## Mike Islander (May 1, 2020)

We eat sandwiches and chips n dip. Plus a beer. I guess on a crazy long ride gels would be good for quick energy.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

mattwsurfer said:


> Lately I really like the Natures Bakery Fig Bars available at Costco. Not too sweet and easy to eat.


Here, too. Staved off many an early morning starvation diet with these.


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

+1 on PayDay bars, they transport great and hold up to the heat.

Somehow Stinger Waffles are always destroyed into crumbles before I pull one out and decide to eat it.

-1 on the Baloney/Cheese/Mayo 

Something no one has mentioned - those little mandarin oranges are awesome. Self contained, hold up to heat, contain a lot of water, they're like a party in your mouth.

I always carry a couple of gels when I ride. I rarely use them, but they go down easy and you don't have to wash them down with a quart of water. My average gels gets a couple of hundred miles before I consume them. Occasionally on big rides I'll plan to scarf a couple of them down (then I carry four of them).


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I do agree with the Stinger Waffle recommendation, though I also have problems with crumbling. My A+ is a Stinger Waffle with a packet of Justin's hazelnut chocolate butter on top.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I also sometimes ride with the Costco fig/blueberry/raspberry bars. But mostly Clif Bars.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mattwsurfer said:


> Lately I really like the Natures Bakery Fig Bars available at Costco. Not too sweet and easy to eat.


These have been my go-to for a few years now, whether it's riding 10 miles from home or on the Iditarod trail. Cliff bars taste like **** comparatively to me.

One key is taking something that is reasonable, as in not just pure sugar and not just indigestible fiber, that you want to eat. When you want to eat it, you will and that will keep your glucose level up. If it's something that you don't want to eat, you'll put off eating until it's too late.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Depends on the ride. If it's a slammer with no stopping then a flask full of easily chuggable gel is about all I can handle. For casual rides with stops just about anything will do.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

ZonePerfect Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough bars. About 60-80 cents/bar typically. No chocolate coating, don't melt, pretty bland flavor, good mix of carbs/protein/fat, easy to digest. Ziploc bag of potato chips. Salted almonds or mixed nuts (Costco individual packets). On long rides when I run out of food and have to stop at a store, I always end up with a bag of salted peanuts or mixed nuts. String cheese has worked in the past also. If it's an all-day ride and I pack a lunch, it's peanut butter and jelly sandwich, or sunflower butter and jelly. Sunflower butter doesn't burp up as much as PB for me. Instead of gels, I take hard candy, especially Werther's originals. When I've eaten through everything in my pockets, and still have 10 miles to go, I pull out the reserves--a small bag of Skittles.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I've always liked a Snickers bar.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

paramount3 said:


> ZonePerfect Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough bars. About 60-80 cents/bar typically. No chocolate coating, don't melt, pretty bland flavor, good mix of carbs/protein/fat, easy to digest. Ziploc bag of potato chips. Salted almonds or mixed nuts (Costco individual packets). On long rides when I run out of food and have to stop at a store, I always end up with a bag of salted peanuts or mixed nuts. String cheese has worked in the past also. If it's an all-day ride and I pack a lunch, it's peanut butter and jelly sandwich, or sunflower butter and jelly. Sunflower butter doesn't burp up as much as PB for me. Instead of gels, I take hard candy, especially Werther's originals. When I've eaten through everything in my pockets, and still have 10 miles to go, I pull out the reserves--a small bag of Skittles.


Have I got a treat for you!


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

*Larabars* - all natural - nutrient dense - compact - tastes good - cost effective.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Josh Patterson said:


> That said, there's something to be said for the convenience and shelf life of store-bought energy bars. Any fellow mountain bikers have recommendations on their favorite off-the-shelf snacks to eat while riding?


Mini-Snickers and Mini-Mars bars.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I can't eat energy bars while I ride. They usually sit too heavy in my stomach on the bike, and the sugary binder makes me feel all retch after the first hard effort. Same with too many energy gels. 

For on the bike snacks, I like those little pretzel wrapped peanut butter bites, or some basic trail mix. Long days with a stop for lunch, I like peanut butter and banana burritos.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ninety percent of the the time I only eat my own home made power bars (rolled oats, whole wheat flour, ground flax seed, coconut, bananas, raw honey, coconut oil, walnuts and dark chocolate chips). 

But if I do carry a commercial prepackaged power bar it’s most likely to be either the 
Rx Bar or the Chocolate Coconut Pro Bar Meal. 

For quick energy or when I’m parched: 
Clif Blocks are my go to. Especially the margarita or lemon lime flavor

Regular food for long rides:
Bacon
Leftover Pizza
BBQ chips
Ham and cheese or cream cheese on a chibatta roll or bagel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

Date bars, fruit, honey packets, and sardines sandwiches/wraps are a pretty well rounded source of fuel types. Cliff and Laura bars too lazy to do the homemade stuff.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Currently using on long rides. I once laughed at a friend for always bringing candy on rides, but one day I looked at the package. Nothing but sugar and carbohydrates. Sugar for the instant energy, carbohydrates for the long release energy. I got so sick of eating energy bars, I had to find something different.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Root beer float.

Chimney Rock/Apex loop with a stop at the Buffalo Bill gift shop mid-ride at the top of the loop.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

eshew said:


> Peanut butter & jelly sandwich. Double peanut butter.


Was my go to for years. I'm going to start back up on it after being pretty disappointed on the bars I've tried in recent years.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Odd discussion because the fuel depends so much on the nature of the ride. If it’s a low intensity all day thing then anything is fine. Cheese sandwich, beer, etc. If I’m riding hard I need about 250 calories every 45 minutes. Generally I’m fine up going hard without food up to about 90 minutes of Mtb before I’ll run out of blood sugar and bonk and bonking is bad. But for less than 90 minute ride I don’t bother to eat.

I tried a bunch of stuff for longer rides - tailwind is great but expensive, about $1/100 calories, clif bars on sale are $1/250 calories and I like them and they’re light so that’s what I bring. 5 hour ride I’ll bring 7-8 just in case it goes longer. That’s 2000 calories for $8 in a small light package. Fat is the densest , but Problem with fat is your body can’t digest it when you’re going hard. I do bring cheese and crackers for some big rides because descents can take hours - I eat the cheese at the top.

so there’s expensive bars I like more but - for my money I think clif bars are terrific


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

eri said:


> Odd discussion because the fuel depends so much on the nature of the ride. If it's a low intensity all day thing then anything is fine. Cheese sandwich, beer, etc. If I'm riding hard I need about 250 calories every 45 minutes. Generally I'm fine up going hard without food up to about 90 minutes of Mtb before I'll run out of blood sugar and bonk and bonking is bad. But for less than 90 minute ride I don't bother to eat.
> 
> I tried a bunch of stuff for longer rides - tailwind is great but expensive, about $1/100 calories, clif bars on sale are $1/250 calories and I like them and they're light so that's what I bring. 5 hour ride I'll bring 7-8 just in case it goes longer. That's 2000 calories for $8 in a small light package. Fat is the densest , but Problem with fat is your body can't digest it when you're going hard. I do bring cheese and crackers for some big rides because descents can take hours - I eat the cheese at the top.
> 
> so there's expensive bars I like more but - for my money I think clif bars are terrific


Ugh, I couldn't eat 7-8 Clif bars in one day, much less 5 hours. I did have two last weekend on a 4 hour ride, after that I'd have to have something different. But that would probably be true of most foods.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Nothing but sugar and carbohydrates. Sugar for the instant energy, carbohydrates for the long release energy.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Sugar is a carbohydrate.
I expect the carbohydrate in these is just corn syrup and corn starch, which is probably broken down into sugar by the time you chew it all up.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I recently picked up some Science in Sport “Energy Bakes.” If you like Fig Newton’s...they are DELICIOUS! (Which I rarely (maybe never) say about bars.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I’m a fan of Kate’s Real Food bars. Clif bars are nearly inedible now, which is kind of funny because I remember how much we liked them as a Powerbar alternative.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The only Cliff bars I like are the Cliff Kids. For me, gummy bears and fruit. Peanut butter and honey for longer rides.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

[


chazpat said:


> Ugh, I couldn't eat 7-8 Clif bars in one day, much less 5 hours. I did have two last weekend on a 4 hour ride, after that I'd have to have something different. But that would probably be true of most foods.


yeah certainly theres no perfect here.

Im not saying i like clif bars but i dont mind them for the money. The fact is i need to consume 750-1200 calories of carbohydrate 3+ times per week the nice foods start to cost real money. On the trainer ican drink millk.

when im eating during a ride it means im eating at least 3 which is why price matters.

as far as my body is concerned im just mouthing dextrose and longer chain sugars. I experimented with european gummy bears made from dextrose but they were a sticky mess and difficult to swallow. Sticky sugar on my gloves makes for blisters. My body says it works and stomach says no consequences which is what matters.

theres some delicious bars out there but itd mean i was spending$12-$20 for dumb bike ride calories. Id rather score a big piece of fresh sockeye.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Luna bars- peanut butter+fudge. They taste like a brownie and have twice the protein as a Snickers bar.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Today's ride: 1 pack of belvita crackers/cookies, 1 Kroger/Ralph's "simple choice" pack bar (like a Kind bar).


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

MSU Alum said:


> Sugar is a carbohydrate.
> I expect the carbohydrate in these is just corn syrup and corn starch, which is probably broken down into sugar by the time you chew it all up.


Yes, it is, but simple sugars are not the same as complex carbohydrates, such as corn starch. Digestion breaks down complex carbohydrates, not chewing. This is why complex carbs provide long release energy. Sucrose, fructose, etc. do not.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Yes, it is, but simple sugars are not the same as complex carbohydrates, such as corn starch. Digestion breaks down complex carbohydrates, not chewing. This is why complex carbs provide long release energy. Sucrose, fructose, etc. do not.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


The starches in those gummies are broken down by the amylase (and other) enzymes in your saliva. Chewing just mixes those enzymes in more rapidly and thoroughly. Those starches are so simple, with such weak bonds, that it's likely that they've all been broken down by the time they hit your stomach. About the only way you'd get long release energy from those is if you swallowed them whole. That way it would at least take a while to break them down and expose the molecules to digestive enzymes.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Dates, peanuts or my usual nothing.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

MSU Alum said:


> About the only way you'd get long release energy from those is if you swallowed them whole.


You can get away with that if they are haribo, but beware of the cheap American ones, they will come out the other side intact like corn.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Which brings up....

What is the Best Toilet Paper For Mountain Biking?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Verboten said:


> You can get away with that if they are haribo, but beware of the cheap American ones, they will come out the other side intact like corn.


Personally, I think the US Haribo's taste different. They're also softer. But, this could be due to corn syrup being used in the US.

Haribo macht dysfunction froh.. just like kids.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Haribo gummy worms were terrific on the Iditarod trail this year.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Verboten said:


> You can get away with that if they are haribo, but beware of the cheap American ones, they will come out the other side intact like corn.


I am well known as an enthusiastic masticator, so there's really no problem!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I take Aldi's Millville Chewy Dipped granola bars on my rides, along with Skratch Labs energy chews. 

Anything more dense than these I find hard to swallow without chugging half a bottle of water.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

I personally like grilled chicken wraps with bacon, cabbage, and Sweet Baby Rays Honey Mustard sauce. I have a buddy who swears by pocket bacon.


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

I like the bars from Skratch. They don't taste as bad as some of the others. I'll also use Skratch or Bolt chews.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Snickers. 100%. Peanut butter and jelly sandwich close behind.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

pdorn said:


> I like the bars from Skratch. They don't taste as bad as some of the others. I'll also use Skratch or Bolt chews.


^^I second this...highly recommend the Skratch bars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRPHK (Jan 22, 2021)

TNC said:


> LOL!...yes, I'll go with this ^^^. I work at a shop and have for a couple of decades. Over time we've gotten all kinds of overhyped, overpriced "energy magic food" items that were absolutely horrible in taste and sometimes texture. Oddly for some reason back in the old days I liked the gummy, tar-like Powerbars in certain flavors. The texture was horrible, but I liked the taste.
> 
> It is true that people are different...gasp!...so tastes are all over the board. Just the regular Nature Valley Peanut granola bars are particularly tasty and effective for me...and not badly priced. I have to like the taste before I'm going to choke down an overpriced piece of cardboard. I don't care how much championship bicycle power it claims to provide...LOL!


The original Apple+Cinnamon or Blueberry PowerBars were my faves for ages.
Seem to have gone out of production though.
These days I mostly use the Nature Valley bars which are cheap, easy to find and taste OK.
But I miss the PBs.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

The trader joes peanut butter snack bars are pretty good. 6 for $2.50, 20g carbs, less than 10g sugar, about 150 calories. Kirkland nut bars are the other goto. It takes a bit of work to find ones with a good amount of carbs without a lot of sugar. The fun of getting older and having to watch what goes in.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Today my energy bar was a Snickers. it was delicious.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*What Are Best Energy Bars For Mountain Biking?*

Is this even a dilemma if you ride an ebike?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

No one has brought up tigers milk bars and jolt cola? WTF?!?! They already had this sh!t perfected back in the 90’s.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I haven't carried solid food on a ride in almost two years now. I've mostly been using First Endurance EFS and recently switched to their new EFS Pro formula. The sour watermelon flavor is easy for me to stomach even on long rides. The first time I used it, I took over 20 minutes off my previous best time on a 3+ hour ride and felt a lot better afterwards compared to my usual plain water plus energy bars.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *What Are Best Energy Bars For Mountain Biking?*
> 
> Is this even a dilemma if you ride an ebike?


Yes, Duracell or Energizer.


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

These have never let me down on long-ass rides. 








Hydrated by a couple of bottles of Skratch Labs Superfuel (400 calories per) and I can ride for as long as 20 minutes (sometimes 25) without cramping/bonking.


----------

